#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  GITM, Gurgaon 2012  Admissions, Cutoff , Branches, Fee Structure Discussion

## Ajay_singh

*About* : Global is now a leading group of India having passion towards entrepreneurial ventures in education, hospitality, tourism and development of infrastructure under the banner of Baljeet Singh Society. It has over 20000 students studying in various hi-tech campuses of Schools and Engineering & Management Institutes. At Global we are committed to groom not only humane leaders but who are thorough professionals as well. It with a deep sense of social commitment, ethical values and high standards, through continual improvement of services, systems and processes. The yearning to provide an education of international quality in the national scenario continues, yet one can't help but admire systematic growth, which has been remarkable. As we enter the new century the trust has under its umbrella more than 10 institutions, Which cater to various streams including Engineering, General Sciences and management. Today even as we miss our founding Founder, The rich legacy left behind by him is being carried forward by our Founder Sh.Surjeet Singh ji whose able and dynamic stewardship. The Global Group has achieved the radiant reputation of being a flagship group of institutes, winning credibility of the people for quality technical & management education.

*Branches* :

Computer Science & Engineering (CSE)Information Technology (IT)Electronics & Communication Engineering (ECE)Mechanical Engineering (ME)Civil Engineering (CE)Mechanical & Automation Engineering (MAE)
*Fee Structure :*

*Total Fee for 1st Year: Rs. 99900
**Total Fee for 2nd Year: Rs. 82950
**Total Fee for 3rd Year:* *Rs. 82950
**Total Fee for 4th Year:* *Rs. 84350

 Total Fee: Rs. 350150*
*Campus Facilities : 
*
*Wi - Fi* 

The campus offers high speed Wi Fi connectivity to all the students to stay connected with the virtual world at all times.

*Gym*

A modern Gym with high class equipment is also provided in the hostel, where students can get rejuvenated and keep themselves healthy and fit.

*Cafeteria*

The canteen has been well planned and laid out to provide food and refreshments at reasonable rates. The food quality is monitored regularly by a special committee. Eatables are provided at reasonable rates.

*Medical Facility*

Students at GLOBAL are our valuable possession and we make sincere efforts to ensure that they are physically fit and healthy. Every care is taken to provide medical facility and first-aid treatment.

*Education Loan*

Punjab National Bank, Oriental Bank of Commerce, State Bank of India and many other banks provide the loan facility to students for their higher education.

*Merit Scholarships*

In order to generate competitive spirit among the students, the institute provides merit scholarships to meritorious students securing positions at the Institute level and the University level. In conformity with AICTE policy, the institute provides tuition fee waiver up to 10% of its sanctioned intake to women, economically backward and physically handicapped meritorious students. A topper of each branch is awarded Sir M. Vishvesvariya scholarship up to Rs.40,000/- per year or actual tuition fee whichever is less.

*Water and Electricity*

Global Institute has a complete in house facility to provide its students and staff with uninterrupted water and electricity supply round the clock. High powered back up is also available in case of power failure for both institute and hostels. All floors of the college as well as hostel are fitted with RO system to provide safe and clean drinking water.

*ATM Counter*

ATM counter of PNB/OBC bank has been installed in the campus to facilitate students with easy money withdrawal facility. Debit cards of all Indian banks are accepted.

*Stationery*

A well stocked stationary shop exist in the campus to meet the stationary requirements of the students.

*Parking Area*

An extensive and secure area is earmarked for parking vehicles of students and employees.

*CCTV*

To provide a secure academic environment to the students, the entire campus in under CCTV surveillance round the clock.

*Global Day Caf
*
The campus houses a swank Global Day Caf for the students and offers refreshing drinks and snacks.

Queries are welcome !!! 





  Similar Threads: VIET Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements Discussion SBIT Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Discussion DPGITM Gurgaon 2012 Admissions, Branches , Fee, Placements Discussion DCE Gurgaon 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure Savera Group of Institutes Gurgaon 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure

----------


## Mazhar Siddiqui

wat is the eligibility criteria??? i hv got 74% in pcm in 12th n overall 12th % is 79...AIR in aieee is 174k??????????? cn i get admission in i.t. branch? plz reply

---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 AM ----------

fr b.tech i.t. branch i mean

----------

